# Akt 1 - Diskussion, Easter Eggs (Vorsicht Spoiler)



## Doofkatze (21. Mai 2012)

Vorwort: Ich bitte euch, diese Themen nur anzuschauen, soweit ihr es auch durchgespielt habt. Hier darf wild gespoilert werden. Dafür beinhalten die Posts bitte keine Verweise zu den anderen Akten. 

Wie fandet ihr die Geschichte rund um diesen Akt? 

Was hat besonders Spaß gemacht?

Wie war das Setting / die Atmosphäre?

Was war der beste bzw. schlechteste Moment?

Welche Gruppe, welcher Boss, welche Situation hat euch besonders Nerven gekostet, welche Bosse waren schlichtweg zu einfach?


----------



## jolk (21. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Vorwort: Ich bitte euch, diese Themen nur anzuschauen, soweit ihr es auch durchgespielt habt. Hier darf wild gespoilert werden. Dafür beinhalten die Posts bitte keine Verweise zu den anderen Akten.
> 
> Wie fandet ihr die Geschichte rund um diesen Akt?
> 
> ...


1. Die Geschichte gefiel mir gut, ich mag Tyrael und das war ja ganz nett aufgemacht, Maghda hätte nur der Endboss sein sollen, anstatt ein unbedeutender im zweiten Akt.

2.Jar of Souls Event, Butcherkampf, und (achtung Ironie) alles bis Leoric, weil ich davon schon in der Beta nicht genug bekommen habe.

3. genial.

4. /

5. Kann man nicht sagen/ schwierigkeitsabhängig, norm-hell ist alles ein Witz, außer ab und an die Randomgruppen.


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Mai 2012)

Es fühlte sich so an, als wäre der Fund des Fremden der optimale Abschluss für Akt 2. Die Geschichte rund ums Schwert und Maghda war mir irgendwie zu ... ich weiß nicht, einfach irgendwie unspannend, der Tod von Deckard Cain jedenfalls zu früh.


----------



## jolk (22. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> der Tod von Deckard Cain jedenfalls zu früh.



ach Cain war schon in Diablo I ein alter Sack, wurde langsam mal Zeit. 
Um ehrlich zu sein fande ich es trauriger als ich Warrivs Leiche gefunden habe


----------



## ego1899 (22. Mai 2012)

Also ich muss sagen das mir der erste Akt auch sehr gut gefallen hat, auch wenn ich ihn mittlerweile schon zu oft gesehen habe mit Normal, Albtraum, Hölle und halt 5x angerissen in der Beta mit 5 Chars bis zum Skelettkönig... ^^
Bis auf Akt 3 fand ich eigentlich alle recht gut. Naja Akt 3 war auch nich schlecht und Akt 4 kann man ja nich wirklich als Akt sehen. Aber hier gehts ja auch um Akt 1.

Mir hat halt auch das Setting sehr gut gefallen, draußen auf den Feldern, auf dem Friedhof und in dunklen Gruften rumrennen... Was man halt so erwartet... ^^
Es entwickelt sich beim Ende halt auch diese Aufbruchsstimmung. Jetzt geht los und so, Dämonenbrut ich komme!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Vorwort: Ich bitte euch, diese Themen nur anzuschauen, soweit ihr es auch durchgespielt habt. Hier darf wild gespoilert werden. Dafür beinhalten die Posts bitte keine Verweise zu den anderen Akten.
> 
> Wie fandet ihr die Geschichte rund um diesen Akt?
> 
> ...



1. Die Geschichte hat mir sehr gut gefallen, vor allem da ich die Beta nicht gespielt habe dachte ich nicht, dass der Meteor ein Mensch (bzw menschgewordener Tyrael) ist^^

2. Hm eig durchgehend gleich.

3. Die Atmo und das Setting fand ich hier und in Akt 2 am besten. 

4. /

5. Da ich erst vor kurzem angefangen und Akt 1 bisher nur auf normal durch habe (Auf Alptraum grade mal 5 Minuten darin verbracht) hat mich nix Nerven gekostet.

Als Easter Egg: Ich fand den Entwickler-Brunnen super, mir ist erst beim 3. Zombie aufgefallen dass die ja Namen haben


----------



## Falanor (23. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Vorwort: Ich bitte euch, diese Themen nur anzuschauen, soweit ihr es auch durchgespielt habt. Hier darf wild gespoilert werden. Dafür beinhalten die Posts bitte keine Verweise zu den anderen Akten.
> 
> Wie fandet ihr die Geschichte rund um diesen Akt?
> 
> ...


1. Recht gut, nur (für mich) zu vorhersebar, mir war irgendwie immer klar, dass der Fremde ein Engel ist und daher dacht ich natürlich gleich an Tyrael. Den Endboss fand ich auch ein bisschen komisch, ich mein ein Dämon, den man nicht kennt soll der Endboss sein, obwohl wir es mit zuvor schon mit bekannteren Gegnern zu tun hatte?
2. Ohne die geringste Herausforderung einfach drauflosschnetzeln 
3. Gut
4. -
5. Ein Champion auf Alptraum mit der Vampirfähigkeit, der passend auch noch "der Unsterbliche" als Titel hatte  Ging schon ein bisschen bis der und seine Diener tot waren. Skelletkönig und Enboss waren für mich allgemein zu einfach, die Taktik, die man braucht kapiert man nach wenigen Momenten.


----------



## Sethek (24. Mai 2012)

Falanor schrieb:


> 1. Recht gut, nur (für mich) zu vorhersebar, mir war irgendwie immer klar, dass der Fremde ein Engel ist und daher dacht ich natürlich gleich an Tyrael. Den Endboss fand ich auch ein bisschen komisch, ich mein ein Dämon, den man nicht kennt soll der Endboss sein, obwohl wir es mit zuvor schon mit bekannteren Gegnern zu tun hatte?



Dann nehme ich einfach mal an, dass Du Diablo 1 nicht gespielt hast?
Der Butcher ist quasi "DER" Diablo-Gegner. "Fresh Meat" war, als D1 rauskam, eine ganze Zeit lang ein Klassiker, insofern geht das schon ok 

Der Akt war relativ bodenständig, wenn man mal von Merkwürdigkeiten und Logiklücken absieht...Warum löst ein fallender Engel, der in einer Kathedrale einschlägt, eine Zombieapokalypse aus, sollte der nicht den gegenteiligen Effekt haben? Wenn der Engel zur Erde fällt und dabei sein Schwert verliert, was macht ein Fragment auf einem URalten Altar in einer ebenso uralten Nephilim-Enklave?

Insgesamt merkte man dem ganzen Spiel seine Zielsetzung an. "Wir haben da 2 SPiele rausgebracht, die erfolgreich waren. Story hatten sie so gt wie keine - wir brauchen jetzt ne Rahmenhandlung und einen dritten Teil, der alle 3 Teile abschließt". Dafür wars ganz ok, trotzdem war der erste Akt der für mich mit weitem Abstand schwächste.


----------



## Luette84 (24. Mai 2012)

@Falanor also da muss ich dir wieder Sprechen so wie leoric kennt man diesen endboss auch aus Diablo 1 und das ist auch meine überschrift zu akt 1 ein rückblick auf die gute alte zeit


sehr spaßig fand ich auch eine nebenquest bei der man einen mann rette diesee einen ins haus einlud weil seine frau sich bedanken wollte naja sie wahr tod und saß im stuhö der herr redete sich um kopf und kragen doch der witz kam als seine frau den kopf verlor und er nur trocken sagte "ohh sie ist eingenickt"


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Mai 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Der Akt war relativ bodenständig, wenn man mal von Merkwürdigkeiten und Logiklücken absieht...Warum löst ein fallender Engel, der in einer Kathedrale einschlägt, eine Zombieapokalypse aus, sollte der nicht den gegenteiligen Effekt haben? Wenn der Engel zur Erde fällt und dabei sein Schwert verliert, was macht ein Fragment auf einem URalten Altar in einer ebenso uralten Nephilim-Enklave?



die logiklückebleibt aber nur in akt 1, warum die toten auferstehen erklärt tyrael ja selber


----------

